
VSCodium: 100% Open Source Version of vs. Code - azhenley
https://itsfoss.com/vscodium/
======
kgame
I prefer to help improve Microsoft's products and services better.

~~~
throwmeback
...said nobody

/s

------
sam0x17
I've used it for a few months now. The icon is great. I've had much less
glitchiness and crashes than I had with standard VS Code (this is on Ubuntu
18.04). Really makes you wonder how many random crashes/glitches are due to
poorly coded telemetry.

~~~
chewyland
Zero for me and I've been using Code for ages.

Literally zero.

~~~
sam0x17
Before I would mainly get this one where the File > New Window menu item would
simply crash the running instance of vscode 1/5th of the time.

------
srndh
So, basically the version we download to install is actually the open-sourced
version + Telemetry, with an option to disable the telemetry.

For the privacy-conscious or Microsoft distrusting folks, you can either build
from source or just install VSCodium.

Have I got it?

~~~
sam0x17
The binary they (microsoft) provide is under a different, proprietary license
and contains code that we cannot see that is not open source. When pressed on
the issue, they say it is for "patent concerns" which is laughable for obvious
reasons. The deeper you dig on this, the sketchier Microsoft's stance seems.

There were a lot of pissed off people on their github about a year ago
basically demanding that they fix this discrepancy, but they did not bow to
the pressure whereas in other cases (i.e. being urged by the OSS community to
rename GVFS) they do bow to such pressure, which raises the question why is
this so important to them when the entire point of vscode is to have good PR
in the OSS and developer communities.

Long story short, whatever they are putting in that binary that isn't in the
OSS version, they really, really don't want to take out. But I bet at the end
of the day it's for some boring beuracratic reason rather than something
sinister.

